# ?Dropsau?



## BergabHeizer (23. Oktober 2004)

Servus
Da ich im Moment auf der Suche nach nem neuen Rahmen bin, der alles können muss bin ich noch auf die Dropsau gestoßen. Meine Fragen und zwar wird die scho produziert? Weil auf der Homepage steht noch nix von ihr.
Dann wieviel kostet das Teil mit Flammendesign und Glitterlack   und was ist alles bei dem Preis dabei, also dämpfer und solche gschichten.
Danke schon mal im voraus.
gruß
BgH


----------



## der Olli (23. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich antworte einfach mal  

Wird produziert, Lieferzeit aber momentan ca. 8 Wochen.
Die UVP vom Rahmen liegt bei 2199,- Euro inkl. Swinger 6-Way Dämpfer und Hinterradnabe. Fox DHX 5.0 ist gegen Aufpreis (81,-) auch möglich.
Das Flammendesign z.B. würde 190,- Euro Aufpreis kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fünsee (3. November 2004)

wür mich auch für den rahmen interessieren!
also alles in allem (im pornstyle   ) 2400euronen? inkl. lieferung oder kostet das noch extra???

wird die später schneller geliefert?

wann kommen infos auf der webseite?


----------



## JohG (3. November 2004)

hey,

die homepage müsste die tage endlich mal aktualisiert werden, der webmaster ist dran am arbeiten =)

dann auch endlich daten zu den neuen rahmen

grüße
joh


----------



## wolfi (3. November 2004)

moin fünsee,
die lieferung ist excl. porto und verpackung, hier der auszug aus den agb`s der website:
_IV. Preis: 1. Sämtliche als Verkaufspreise gekennzeichneten Preise verstehen sich inklusiv der der jeweils gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Umsatzsteuer und zuzüglich Verpackungs- und Versandkosten. Abweichend davon gelten unsere als Händlerpreise bezeichneten Preise rein Netto, d.H. zuzüglich der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Umsatzsteuer, ausschließlich Verpackungs- und Versandkosten. Unsere Preise werden in Euro berechnet._ 
portokosten liegen in deutschland für einen frame so bei ca. 25,- euro (versichert!) ansonsten orderst du das ding über einen schweizer händler. im moment sind (noch) recht kurze lieferfristen, aber erfahrungsgemäß wird es zum jahresanfang/frühjahr länger. jürgen produziert wegen der sonderwünsche-option wenig auf halde. und gut ding will weile haben   .
die website ist im moment in komplettüberarbeitung und wird in einigen tagen relauncht werden. und dann werden auch (fast) alle informationen verfügbar sein.
im übrigen ist die dropsau für dich 1. wahl!!!
aber habe mir zu dem thema schon bei den rangers im forum die schnauze verbrannt, du erinnerst dich sicherlich... war nicht so schön  

ps: das foto ist keine dropsau, aber eine schöne dh-sau:

edit: da war johannes wohl (wiedermal) schneller als ich


----------



## aludrecksau (5. November 2004)

Hätte für interessierte noch eine der ersten produzierten Dropschweine.

Bin leider zur Zeit nicht sonderlich liquide, da Student und müsste mit feuchtem Auge meine weiße, fast neue Dropsau abgeben (nur bei artgerechter Tierhaltung).  
Sie hat lediglich n paar schürfwunden an den Hinterläufen....(druckstrebe), ansonsten sau-fit!!!!


----------



## Fünsee (5. November 2004)

preis und bild?


----------



## [email protected]!t (5. November 2004)

Fünsee schrieb:
			
		

> preis und bild?




musst halt ma guckn
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/frames/dropsau.html


----------



## Fünsee (5. November 2004)

meinte eigentlich den occassion,aber danke trotzdem


----------



## picocycles.de (5. November 2004)

Moin, Moin,


----------



## picocycles.de (5. November 2004)

Moin, Moin, 

wir sind ebenfalls aus dem hohen Norden.

die beschriebene Dropsau hatten wir von jürgen vor zwei Wochen bei unserer Ladeneröffnung, -  jeiles teil...!

_Bearbeitet wegen Fremdwerbung !_

gruss aus kronshagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aludrecksau (5. November 2004)

Hohoho, langsam!

Ich mach die Tage Fotos, dann gib´s ne ausführliche Beschreibung bei den Verkäufen.... Denke an ca 1800,- mit Hr-Nabe, Sattelstütze und Ersatz-schaltauge...


----------



## aludrecksau (10. November 2004)

...willst du -guggst du - nimmst du...
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=902449465


----------



## Fünsee (10. November 2004)

müsste erstmal meinen aktuellen downhiller loswerden! aber wür mich melden wenn meiner weg ist!


----------



## frozen Biker (11. November 2004)

@ aludrecksau

die sau die unter dem link zu finden ist hat ja eine "geknickte" kettenstrebe 
aber die dropsau auf der alutech page hat gerade kettenstreben!
Hat die sau die unter dem link zu finden ist die möglichkeit auf 3 Kettenblätter so wie die hardride oder wie?
und wenn ja kann man auch die geknickten streben für eine dh sau ordern?
es ist ja nicht nur praktischer sondern sieht viel geiler aus!


----------



## der Olli (11. November 2004)

Normalerweise hat die Dropsau diese gebogenen Kettenstreben damit eben der Umwerfer genug Platz hat beim Einfedern. Die Dropsau kann mit 3 Kettenblättern vorne gefahren werden, deswegen ist das Sitzrohr nicht komplett grade und die Zuganschläge für den Umwerfer sind ja auch da.
An der DH Sau kann man keinen Umwerfer montieren, weil das Sitzrohr dafür nicht an der richtigen Stelle sitzt, demnach auch keine gebogenen Kettestreben und 3-fach Kompatibilität.


----------



## Maui (11. November 2004)

na ja aber mal im erstn. wer will den aus der Drop Sau wirklich ein Fr mit 3 kettenblätter machen. Meine Hardride mit Shiver ist schon nicht mehr wirklich sinnvoll rumzuschauckeln im wald. und die drop Sau ist ja noch fetter. 
wer nicht unbedingt 270mm braucht denk ich, wird wohl anstatt zur DH Sau zu dem Drop teil greifen aber für tourchenß´
wers braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Olli (11. November 2004)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> ....



logisch, aber ging ja nur drum ob´s technisch machbar ist.
Ich halt´s auch nich für sinnvoll damit noch ne Tour zu fahren.


----------



## frozen Biker (11. November 2004)

jo danke für die antwort!
evt kann mann aber die geknickte kettenstrebe an die dh sau machen rein aus optischen gründen! sollte man mal den jürgen fragen, denn so wie ich das sehe gibts vom hinterbau keinerlei unterschiede zwischen dh und drop sau


----------



## McSchocko (29. November 2004)

wolfi schrieb:
			
		

> ps: das foto ist keine dropsau, aber eine schöne dh-sau:
> 
> edit: da war johannes wohl (wiedermal) schneller als ich



... das aber nich der Johanes...


----------



## wolfi (30. November 2004)

nö, das ist der arschi,
ich meinte ja auch beim posten schneller *g*


----------

